# No audio in intel  82801I



## eleanor (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, I've got similar problem. My sound doesn't work. Here are my settings.

My sound card is:

```
Intel 82801I (ICH9)

# lspci
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Other outputs:

```
root@eleanor-laptop eleanor # cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #1 Analog> (rec) default
```


```
root@eleanor-laptop eleanor # dmesg | grep pcm
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


```
root@eleanor-laptop eleanor # cat /boot/device.hints
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints,v 1.21.2.1.4.1 2010/06/14 02:09:06 kensmith Exp $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.pcm.0.at="isa"
hint.pcm.0.irq="5"
hint.pcm.0.drq="1"
hint.pcm.0.flags="0x0"
root@eleanor-laptop eleanor #
```


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: monitor
```

I'm testing with: (there's no sound)

```
cat /home/eleanor/Desktop/Pictures/p6290589.jpg >> /dev/dsp1.0
```

I also tried:

```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2
```
nothing is changed.

And I have sound and snd_hda compiled into kernel. What seem to be the problem?


----------



## mav@ (Jul 27, 2010)

```
root@eleanor-laptop eleanor # cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #1 Analog> (rec) default
```
This means that pcm2 chosen as default device. But theie is just no playback part on it. Look closer on pcm1 and it's mixer.


----------



## eleanor (Jul 27, 2010)

So what are you suggesting. That I need to play my sound through pcm1? But if I set "sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1" it doesn't work either. How can I solve it?


----------



## eleanor (Jul 28, 2010)

What are you talking about. There are no wires, I need my built-in laptop's sound system. I'm not pluging-in with headphones.

So, still waiting for a solution?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2010)

[ thread split -- bump ]


----------



## eleanor (Jul 29, 2010)

Pcm1 is the default now, but still no sound:


```
root@eleanor-laptop scripts # cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```


----------

